

Poland's Hardware Hackers - pldpld
http://demotywatory.pl/2118296/Elastyczny-umysl

======
sk1234
These pictures are not from Poland. There come from many countries, they just
happend to be on a polish website (demotywatory.pl), where people share funny
stuff.

------
greenyoda
Looks like the Polish version of America's "There I Fixed It" blog
(<http://thereifixedit.failblog.org>).

